# Dental wire



## Kats12 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello 
I found some dental wire of german origin.
Does anybody know which metal it contains in general.

I'll upload photos tomorrow


----------



## Kats12 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well the photos aren't the best...  
here is what is written

MICRONIUM
Klammerdraht federhart

fi/mm 0,6

and the adress...

The wire is strong but also it can be folded relativly easy...

It is from Schutz-Dental group, it might be a welding wire, but I haven't find any info on composition...


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2009)

And what do you think it is, Package says "Clip Wire". Try Hokes Testing Precious Metals or contact the manufacture.


----------



## Rhodium (Oct 3, 2009)

Chromium :?: 

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?trurl=http%3A%2F%2Funimed-ua.narod.ru%2Fmodlit.htm&lp=ru_en&.intl=us&fr=slv8-tyc7


----------



## Kats12 (Oct 4, 2009)

well it might be cromium , but i'll test it for PM tomorrow... If i find some SnCl2 :shock:


----------



## Kats12 (Oct 9, 2009)

well it's some sort od chromium alloy...


----------

